# Iberital MC2 - button issue



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi all. I picked up a second hand MC2 along with a gaggia classic last year and overall I've been really pleased with it. The only issue I have is that occasionally it doesn't grind when I press the button. Most of the time it's fine, and when it does stop working it usually starts working again with 30 seconds - but I'm guessing this can't be expected behaviour and it must be a loose connection or something?! Anyone else had similar issues before I take it apart and potentially do more harm than good? Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly grounds stuck around the plastic part of the switch. If you take it apart take care when releasing the base screws, one of them holds a lead weight in place, if you release it it CAN drop down or slide to one side and damage / break the switch or timer.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Possibly grounds stuck around the plastic part of the switch. If you take it apart take care when releasing the base screws, one of them holds a lead weight in place, if you release it it CAN drop down or slide to one side and damage / break the switch or timer.


Thanks for the heads up - will try and be careful in that case!


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

i'm late in actually adding to this forum.... but for the benefit of others, i have found this issue happens if you try and press the button too quickly after having just dispensed grounds. i have to wait till the grinding has properly stopped. it then works every time.


----------

